# Reset Service Reminder



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

Service indicator can be reset without a VAG COM.
Here's how:
1. Keys out of ignition- press and hold in trip odometer reset button "0.0" on right hand side of display
2. Still holding this button down, insert key into ignition and put to the on position without starting the car.
3. Display will read "service now"








4. let go of the "0.0" button and depress the "m" button on the left hand side of the display. this will re-set the service reminder. There is no confirmation on the display other than the words "service now" will disappear.








You can confirm that the service reminder has been reset, or check how many miles/days remain until service at any time by taking key out of the ignition and holding in the trip reset "0.0" button for between 3 and 5 seconds. The MFD will display miles and hours until next service.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Good info. Thanks!


----------



## aqua_blue_pearl_g60 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

I assume it does scheduled maint. like 5000, and 10k service?


----------



## D S C (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Reset Service Reminder (meanvw)*

Thanks Tomowski for this info!!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ostid
Original discoverer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Side note...
...whenever you do it that way, all service reminder settings are set to "fixed intervals". This may not play a role for you guys, but for euro guys (like me) it plays a big role.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Side note...
...whenever you do it that way, all service reminder settings are set to "fixed intervals". This may not play a role for you guys, but for euro guys (like me) it plays a big role.









So.... what's the other way then?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

The other (real) way is using a diagnostic tool, like...
VAG-COM > Select > 17 - Intruments > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 002 (Service Reminder)


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The other (real) way is using a diagnostic tool, like...
VAG-COM > Select > 17 - Intruments > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 002 (Service Reminder)


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

ahh this might be why mine is not set correctly...hmmmm


----------



## green_mk3 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Side note...
...whenever you do it that way, all service reminder settings are set to "fixed intervals". This may not play a role for you guys, but for euro guys (like me) it plays a big role.









So what do "fixed intervals" mean?
I have approx. 7,000 miles on my car, if i reset the service indicator will the computer think that the next service is in another 5,000 miles (12,000 miles), or will it know that the next service is at 10,000.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (green_mk3)*

US models normally use fixed intervals, couple of rest of world countries use flexible intervals, which means the interval is beeing calculated by the instrument cluster based on stuff like engine load, rpm, oil consupmtion/lever and other factors.
If you are at 7.000 mi now and resetting your reminder, it will think the next service is in 5.000 mi at 12.000 mi. If you want to set it to the correct values (in 3.000 mi at 10.000 mi) you need a dianostic tool like VAG-COM.
*Minimum Mileage to Service*
fixed Service Intervals (8.000 km OR 5.000 mi - w/o Longlife)
flexible Service Intervals (15.000 km OR 9.000 mi - with Longlife)
*Maximum Mileage to Service*
fixed Service Intervals (8.000 km OR 5.000 mi - w/o Longlife)
flexible Service Intervals (30.000 km OR 19.000 mi - with Longlife)


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

You just saved me a trip to the dealer (and a $70 oil change)! Thanks alot!


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_The other (real) way is using a diagnostic tool, like...
VAG-COM > Select > 17 - Intruments > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 002 (Service Reminder)

When I do this, channel 002 says "ERROR Channel 02 Not Available"
I've never seen anything on my MFD about servicing my car and I've tried the reset procedure and all it did was reset my trip miles.
Does my car have the service "thing?" Can I enable it with my vag-com?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

To the top.
I still have the problem described above ^^^


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

X2


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (madfella)*

Awsome thanks! My 5k just came on


----------



## ZenDriver (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_US models normally use fixed intervals, couple of rest of world countries use flexible intervals, which means the interval is beeing calculated by the instrument cluster based on stuff like engine load, rpm, oil consupmtion/lever and other factors.
If you are at 7.000 mi now and resetting your reminder, it will think the next service is in 5.000 mi at 12.000 mi. If you want to set it to the correct values (in 3.000 mi at 10.000 mi) you need a dianostic tool like VAG-COM.
*Minimum Mileage to Service*
fixed Service Intervals (8.000 km OR 5.000 mi - w/o Longlife)
flexible Service Intervals (15.000 km OR 9.000 mi - with Longlife)
*Maximum Mileage to Service*
fixed Service Intervals (8.000 km OR 5.000 mi - w/o Longlife)
flexible Service Intervals (30.000 km OR 19.000 mi - with Longlife)

So - now that I have coded my instruments to Europe anyway - can I enable the flexible intervals? Since I am probably just the type that would benefit from notification of need for an earlier service (my foot constitutes about 60% of my total body weight







)


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

I've got 13,500 miles now and I STILL haven't seen ANY sort of service light. 
When I try to change things via Vag-Com I get "When I do this, channel 002 says "ERROR Channel 02 Not Available"
Wonder what the deal is....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_I've got 13,500 miles now and I STILL haven't seen ANY sort of service light. 
When I try to change things via Vag-Com I get "When I do this, channel 002 says "ERROR Channel 02 Not Available"
Wonder what the deal is....

It's channel 002.
Did you type it in? Did you use the scroll arrows? If you didn't do one of them, try it








If not, did this get posted in the vag-com forum? What does it say on your cable? What version of vag-com are you using?


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
It's channel 002.
Did you type it in? Did you use the scroll arrows? If you didn't do one of them, try it








If not, did this get posted in the vag-com forum? What does it say on your cable? What version of vag-com are you using?

I'm running the latest version of Vag Com with the MicroCAN cable. I'm actually IN the car right now as I post this.
I'm in the Instruments controller, clicked adaptation, then typed in "002" for the channel and I get "error: channel 002 not available.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

Just to show you, here is a screenshot:


----------



## memorylasts2 (Aug 21, 2006)

maybe this is specific to certain packages? not sure, i dont have a MKV yet, im still driving the MKIV. otherwise i would try also.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (memorylasts2)*

Actually it's not specific - it's a series of instrument cluster that simply do not have service reminders at all - so also no channel 002 to reset them. The production codes plate says the car should have 'em, but the car itself does not - we saw that a couple of times now and I bet your instrument cluster component field contains the supplier code 3HL.


----------



## vdub.HC (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

thanks
great info


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (vdub.HC)*

it is in the owners manual,
or at least it is for the A3


----------



## wetone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (buddahvw)*

Thanks Man, back to the top for any one else who needs it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aero_eng16 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_US models normally use fixed intervals, couple of rest of world countries use flexible intervals, which means the interval is beeing calculated by the instrument cluster based on stuff like engine load, rpm, oil consupmtion/lever and other factors.
If you are at 7.000 mi now and resetting your reminder, it will think the next service is in 5.000 mi at 12.000 mi. If you want to set it to the correct values (in 3.000 mi at 10.000 mi) you need a dianostic tool like VAG-COM.
*Minimum Mileage to Service*
fixed Service Intervals (8.000 km OR 5.000 mi - w/o Longlife)
flexible Service Intervals (15.000 km OR 9.000 mi - with Longlife)
*Maximum Mileage to Service*
fixed Service Intervals (8.000 km OR 5.000 mi - w/o Longlife)
flexible Service Intervals (30.000 km OR 19.000 mi - with Longlife)

Is the Maximum Mileage to Service without Longlife supposed to be the same 5k miles as the Minimum Mileage to Service without Longlife? Since the book for the 2.0T in US says to change the oil at 5k, 10k, 20k, 30k, etc, I would think the Maximum Mileage would be 10k miles.
As I change the oil in my GLI myself, I've been getting annoyed at the service reminder coming up every 5k miles.
Thanks!


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Reset Service Reminder (meanvw)*









Good to know!


----------



## VWDirtyRiders (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Reset Service Reminder (KIDVersion1)*

worked thank you it was really starten to pi$$ me off


----------

